# New stiffer board harder to carve



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

*Carving with a stiffer snowboard*

I previously rode a Rome Crail (directional, very flexible) as my first board and I carved the mountain like it was a turkey. But now I have a 2011 GNU rider's choice and it doesn't feel as tight and I don't get that "in the carve" feeling. One thing I noticed is with the RC I don't use my body as much.

Is there a general riding tip going from a flexible board to stiffer one?


----------



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, a stiffer board will hold a carve better than a flexible board. What you are feeling has more to do with the reverse camber than anything. When you say you were carving, were you really or were you turns still skidded? A true carve is very different from a standard turn.


It's a true carve as far as I know. With my cambered board, I'm fully up on my edges, and creating a single line in the snow tip to tip and maintain acceleration throughout. I felt more inertia and could get my body very low and parallel with the slope. It's also a very clean cutting sound as opposed to the scraping sound when I do a skid.

The stiffness of the new board doesn't allow me to make the quick tight carves my old board allowed.

I must be doing something wrong, or is it really that big a difference in riding styles from one board to the next?


----------



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

I had trouble finding the words but you're right, it feels like with my cambered board I get more "bounce" transitioning which is an awesome feeling and makes linking so easy. 

I normally only do dynamic carves on flatter runs though, and its usually a very very quick side to side motion that works alot on pendulum momentum. So you're saying I could use a dynamic carve instead of a traditional one and it would be better on my banana tech? I love picking up speed and steepish runs, sounds kinda dangerous using dynamic carves all the time.


----------

